# Headboard headache



## mseroja

Ok, so after my kid literally bashed the centre of her forehead while getting ready to lie down, I gotta know what others do:
A) leave them to it
B) place pillows behind their heads
C) pray that there's some tie on pad that'd fit over the darned board!! 
D) Do what I have resorted to and tied my new dining chair seat pads to the board...:wacko:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My LG has hit her head a couple of times and I've left her to it. It's never been a bad bump.

If it bothers you though as a more permanent solution you could buy a sheet of thick foam and a piece of fabric that matches the room and cover the headboard like this but just using your existing headboard rather than buying plywood https://www.housebeautiful.co.uk/renovate/upcycle/news/a365/how-to-make-a-fabric-covered-headboard/


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I shoved my pregnancy wedge between the mattress and the headboard, it's pretty snug that my toddler can't pull it out without a struggle. I got tired of her bashing her head and waking up through the night. She rolls onto her belly and scoots her butt up into the air, wacking her head :wacko: then wake up crying. Now she bumps the pillow and scoots around some more until comfy.


----------

